# Anyone know of a label removal company in FL



## bmassing (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey,

I am looking to get about 500 labels removed from the neck of the tshirt.

It looks like its only really held on my a couple stitches and really easy to remove, but I just dont want random threads hanging off..

Thanks guys!


----------



## LordRomulus (May 9, 2009)

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers have at it


----------



## bmassing (Jun 28, 2009)

hey, thanks, but do they remove old labels?


----------



## LordRomulus (May 9, 2009)

I shur they do if you pay the price


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

All you need is a single edged razor blade or exacto knife and hire someone for a few hours to get them removed. 

I assume you are printing your own tagless labels after removal? If not, then whoever will be sewing in your new labels will be able to remove the old ones as well.


----------

